# California Building Code Section 1134B.2.1



## mark handler (Jan 18, 2012)

2012 Construction Cost Threshold Value

This value is necessary when applying California Building Code Section 1134B.2.1, Exception 1, in regard to accessibility improvements while performing structural repairs, alterations and renovations to existing buildings.

The value must be adjusted each January.

The 2011 valuation was $132,536.28.

The 2012  valuation is  $ 136,060.00

http://www.dgs.ca.gov/dsa/Programs/progAccess/threshold.aspx


----------

